# My Kitty Cat for 10 years



## RonV (Apr 23, 2019)

I have a cat and he is 10 years old. His name is Max.  He is my best friend.



RonV
Boston


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 23, 2019)

Is this the one your having trouble uploading?..I can see it fine!!


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 23, 2019)

He is pretty too and looks like he is as sweet as he is pretty! I love cats!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2019)

Max looks very sweet, love his facial markings and white socks!


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 23, 2019)

Max is a handsome boy.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 23, 2019)

Max is so handsome, but with a sweet expression! I wanna hug him.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 23, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Max is so handsome, but with a sweet expression! I wanna hug him.


I envy you.  My late wife always had dogs and cats but now alone and somewhat disabled  cannot care for either.  I love your Max, he is a cutie and he looks like he can see into your soul.


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 23, 2019)

He reminds me of my long ago orange & white cat cat named Buddy. We called him the Creamsicle cat because he was orange on the outside & white on the underside. Just showed uo one day fully grown  when I lived in VA, fell in love with my Siamese who liked to sit by the window, & moved in. I moved both of them with me when I moved to NM, they were so good. I had another wonderful 11 years with him.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2019)

Max is a good looking cat. 
Cats are awesome. They’re so independent
Creamsicle is a great name for an orange & white cat


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 24, 2019)

Oh, my, he is just so adorable.  I love cats.  I have had many.  :love_heart:


----------



## cyrob19 (Apr 26, 2019)

He looks adorable. I love his pokerface reaction though.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 26, 2019)

Your Max is so cute. He certainly isn't showing his age. He looks so fit and trim and alert. What do you feed him? I may give it a try. lol


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 4, 2019)

Max is a Morris look-alike. There's nothing like a cool night and a warm cat on your lap.


----------

